# What is speed.pointroll.com ?



## Autumn_kiss (Nov 28, 2003)

I launched FF today and went to yahoo. In the lower left corner of the browser the following was listed:

reading speed.pointroll.com

What the heck is this? Is it spyware?  I did a hijackthis logfile and searched through it and didn't see anything 'different' than usual. I've looked at my logfiles enough times to 'almost' spot anything suspicious---in which I come here usually to find out what it is.  

So should I worry about this, or is it nothing?

Thanks.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

hi, welcome to TSG.

Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

to download HijackThis. Click scan and save a logfile, then post it here so 
we can take a look at it for you. Don't click fix on anything in hijack this 
as most of the files are legitimate.


----------



## Autumn_kiss (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks. 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:38:19 AM, on 11/1/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACS.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
c:\Toshiba\Ivp\Swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\TOSHIBA\IVP\ISM\pinger.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS10
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\Program Files\Ipswitch\WS_FTP Home\wsbho2k0.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEKEY] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEPOWER] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPNF] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzButton] C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] C:\TOSHIBA\IVP\ISM\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshiba.com
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1124589902796
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O23 - Service: Atheros Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACS.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: CeEPwrSvc - COMPAL ELECTRONIC INC. - C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\Toshiba\Ivp\Swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

your log is clean. Lets run a few tools to see if it clears this up?

what's a noogie when it's at home? 

Download the Hoster from: http://members.aol.com/toadbee/hoster.zip. UnZip 
the file and press "Restore Original Hosts" and press "OK". Exit Program.

www.funkytoad.com/download/hoster.zip

get the hosts file from here.

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

put it into :

Windows XP = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Windows 2K = C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Win 98\ME = C:\WINDOWS

* Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite here

http://www.ewido.net/en/

* Install ewido.
* During the installation, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
* Launch ewido
* It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
* On the left side of the main screen click update
* Click on Start and let it update.
* DO NOT run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

*Download Cleanup from Here

http://www.stevengould.org/software/cleanup/download.html

* A window will open and choose SAVE, then DESKTOP as the destination.
* On your Desktop, click on Cleanup40.exe icon.
* Then, click RUN and place a checkmark beside "I Agree"
* Then click NEXT followed by START and OK.
* A window will appear with many choices, keep all the defaults as set when the Slide Bar to the left is set to Standard Quality.
* Click OK
* DO NOT RUN IT YET

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab

* Run Ewido:

* Click on scanner
* Click Complete System Scan and the scan will begin.
* During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click OK
* When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the Save report button.
* Save the report to your desktop

* Run Cleanup:

* Click on the "Cleanup" button and let it run.
* Once its done, close the program.

Run an online antivirus check from

http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

choose extended database for the scan!

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another hijack this log, the ewido and active scan logs


----------



## Autumn_kiss (Nov 28, 2003)

Oh wow... that may be WAY over my head! Oh, and last time I tried to get into windows safe mode---the machine went haywire. lol

 

So you think I have to download and install all that stuff?  It's a bit overwhelming.

I've heard that kaspersky is good.

Also, why the AOL thingy? AOL isn't my ISP---I just have the instant messenger program, which I really never use.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

it's a programme to repair your hosts files, the AOL thingy!


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

ok, ignore all that, I don't think you have anyhtng to worry about!

just download and run these two programmes.

Download the Hoster from: http://members.aol.com/toadbee/hoster.zip. UnZip
the file and press "Restore Original Hosts" and press "OK". Exit Program.

www.funkytoad.com/download/hoster.zip

get the hosts file from here.

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

put it into :

Windows XP = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Windows 2K = C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Win 98\ME = C:\WINDOWS


----------



## Autumn_kiss (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks so much for your help, Khazars! Sorry to be such a noob, but knowing me... I'd do something to really mess things up! lol

Now, what's the host file from AOL for exactly?


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

it's not the hosts file, it's called the hoster, it basically repairs the hosts file, plus I have given yuo a link to download a hosts file which will block sites like the one you mentioned!


----------



## Autumn_kiss (Nov 28, 2003)

Oh, and I have a laptop that does tend to go here and there with me, etc., and that site where you get the hosts files from seems to imply this could be a problem?

So what are those first two zipped files? are those hosts files, too? Sorry, so confused.


----------



## Autumn_kiss (Nov 28, 2003)

khazars said:


> it's not the hosts file, it's called the hoster, it basically repairs the hosts file, plus I have given yuo a link to download a hosts file which will block sites like the one you mentioned!


Oh, okay. I get it now.  lol I'm doing a scan via kaspersky, so I'm waiting for that to finish first.


----------



## Autumn_kiss (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, the AOL hosts zip file wasn't a valid file, and the point roll thingy is still here. Now my machine, browser, etc. is running very, very slow. 

Now what?


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

download it from here!

www.funkytoad.com/download/hoster.zip


----------

